# KDE build error ~FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p5



## paulfrottawa (Dec 28, 2009)

```
py25-kdebindings-kde-4.3.4 is marked as broken: Fails to build with RTLD_NOLOAD
```

I have not seen anything on the board about this so I thought I would put it down. Is anyone else experiencing this issue.


----------



## unAmygdala (May 20, 2010)

I have had a similar issue with py26-kdebindings-kde-4.3.1.  I believe, with minimal qualifications, that they changed the name of the default kdebindings ports from py2X-kdebindings-kde-4.X.X to kdebindings-python-4.X.X.  I think when I was running FBSD 7.1 (now systems at 7.3) I did: touch /var/db/pkg/py26-kdebindings-kde-4.3.1/+IGNOREME so that I could upgrade ports with portmaster -a without it failing on pyXX-kdebindings-kde-4.3.4 with "marked as broken: Fails to build with RTLD_NOLOAD".  In the process, it brought in kdebindings-python-4.3.5_1 & [crossfire].

I've updated src to 7.3 and rebuilt my ports fully several times since touching out pyXX-kdebindings.  You can do pkg_info and portmaster commands to see if any programs are still dependent on pyXX-kdebindings-kde-xxx.  pkg_delete without the (-f) force option will remove pyxx-kdebindings-xxx if other ports aren't dependent on it.

The reason why I am posting this is because it appears this was an issue with the py25 series two years ago and with the py26 series in 2009, and might affect folks who might be more than six months behind current ports.  This issue may not be that relevant anymore, but, it would have, and may still be nice, if there were some message in /usr/ports/UPDATING about the kdebindings port name change [I've never seen anything from more /usr/ports/UPDATING | grep -A10 -B10 kdebindings)alerting me to the fact that I could have deleted py26-kdebindings-kde-4.3.1, or done portmaster -o, six or seven months ago.  I would hope that anytime a port changes name, it should be reflected in UPDATING.


----------

